# International Channels in HD?



## dilchahtahai (Jan 14, 2009)

Mainly I am interested in South Asian Channels,but would anyone know what would be an educated guess that international channels will be broadcasted in HD? There are some channels in India which are also available via Dish Network are being broadcasted in HD but not in USA. I want to prepare myself mentally how many years/months before we see HD Channel from India broadcasted in USA.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Can Matt or Somebody from Dish Internet Response team respond to this?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I honestly have no idea. When it comes to releasing new HD content, you guys typically find out when we do. 

I really can't give a time frame for when/if we will carry int'l HD channels, your guess is as good as mine. My guess is no time soon.


----------



## dilchahtahai (Jan 14, 2009)

Why is it so difficult to convert all channels into HD? I mean technology is there since last 3 to 4 years, Why are we so behind in schedule for that?


----------



## dilchahtahai (Jan 14, 2009)

It is very unlikely that there will be a day when every channel is HDTV. HDTV is just one option among many for the transmittal of television picture information. Even though the entire television universe will likely become a digital universe in the years to come, HDTV will be reserved for programming where extreme picture quality is required. Many less critical programs will remain in SDTV (standard definition television) format


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

In our case, satellite space is finite.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> In our case, satellite space is finite.


Exactly.

If everything were in HD right now, it would be like trying to put a golf ball through a garden hose. Once everything switches over to MPEG-4, I imagine we'll have more room to play around in.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Are the international channels even produced in HD? I would guess that many or most are not.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dilchahtahai said:


> Why is it so difficult to convert all channels into HD? I mean technology is there since last 3 to 4 years, Why are we so behind in schedule for that?


Several reasons.

First, most channels would still have to maintain their SD feed, as there are LOTS of SD-only customers whose equipment wouldn't be able to deal with an MPEG4 HD feed. In fact, I'd bet that the average subscriber with International channels has a much lower rate of having HD-capable equipment than the average Dish subscriber.

Second, HD feeds take roughly 3 times the satellite transponder space compared to SD feeds. There certainly isn't anywhere near that much bandwidth available. And, considering the SD feeds would need to be kept, you now need 4 times the bandwidth.

Third, many of the channels are not available in HD *at all*, and of the ones that are, many of the feeds available in the US are not. Remember that receiving stations in the US still have to have Line-Of-Site to the satellite in order to get the signal. A south-Asian channel may be HD on a south-Asian satellite that can't be seen from the US, while an SD-only feed is cross-linked to a different satellite that can be seen from the US.

Obviously, it's likely that all of these channels will, eventually, be available in HD, but there is literally billions of dollars of equipment and capacity that has to be added/upgraded in order to get us there, and the priority is naturally NOT going to be with non-mainstream channels.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Why is it, that an OTA box can decode an HDTV signal down to SDTV output, but satellite boxes can't? 
Hopefully, there will be a day when all the receivers are capable of doing that, and the SDTV duplicate-channels can go away.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

kenglish said:


> Why is it, that an OTA box can decode an HDTV signal down to SDTV output, but satellite boxes can't?
> Hopefully, there will be a day when all the receivers are capable of doing that, and the SDTV duplicate-channels can go away.


The HD receivers can do that today. Problem is not everyone has an HD receiver.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If Dish were to place ViP class receivers in all households and change to software so that if you do not subscribe to HD, the ViP receive only outputs on composite , S-Video or RF (disables HD outputs) that would solve your dilemma.

I'm sure it is doable.

As of now they would have to disable the TV1 output, so only SD TV1 output was available, and could have no dual tuner boxes.

This may come in the future, but now Dish has quite a few SD only receivers out there and it costs money in terms of manpower and hardware to replace them.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cricket channels on DISH Network should be brodcast in HD


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

klang said:


> The HD receivers can do that today. Problem is not everyone has an HD receiver.


There are still over 25 MILLION active SD-only/MPEG2-only receivers on Dish Network. Try to imagine what YOUR satellite TV bill would cost if Dish decided to force-upgrade all of those receivers by the end of 2012.

Instead, Dish is installing MOST *new* customers with only HD/MPEG4 equipment, offering good deals for existing users to upgrade, and stopped manufacturing SD receivers 2 years ago already. Over the next 3-5 years, most customers will have upgraded themselved to HD, so that by the time Dish does do a "force upgrade", there won't be many receivers left to have to swap out.

Only when every last MPEG2 receiver is gone, can Dish shut off the SD duplicate channels


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I posted in another thread about formally asking South Asian team for Star Plus HD. However, this channel might not be available for international subscribers as yet since the Asli HD service is brand new even in India.

I think that has a fair chance of being added if any HD channel is added aside from international sports.

Rasheed


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

Mattg,
Can you please help me sort this out at your end. I keep getting e-mails from Dish telling me I do not have the correct satellite locations and that my services would be interepted. I have 61.5, 118.7, 119 and 110. Instead of 129 I preffered the 61.5 location. i only subscribe to the Hindi international channels. I was on chat with someone your end and she will not listen otherwise. she says I need an upgrade. What kind of an upgrade do I need? Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You did not give us any clue why you preferred 61.5W over 129W.

You will be getting D1000+ eventually.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Nina said:


> Mattg,
> Can you please help me sort this out at your end. I keep getting e-mails from Dish telling me I do not have the correct satellite locations and that my services would be interepted. I have 61.5, 118.7, 119 and 110. Instead of 129 I preffered the 61.5 location. i only subscribe to the Hindi international channels. I was on chat with someone your end and she will not listen otherwise. she says I need an upgrade. What kind of an upgrade do I need? Thanks


We're trying to get all of our customers migrated to a full Arc setup (full western arc, or full eastern arc).

If you send your phone number or account number, I can get you more details, but overall, not having a full arc setup will makes you more likely to lose channels in the future due to satellite moves (I understand you only have Hindi channels right now)

What's the reason you prefer 61.5 over 129? If all you have is Hindi channels, those should be coming off 118.7


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> We're trying to get all of our customers migrated to a full Arc setup (full western arc, or full eastern arc).
> 
> If you send your phone number or account number, I can get you more details, but overall, not having a full arc setup will makes you more likely to lose channels in the future due to satellite moves (I understand you only have Hindi channels right now)
> 
> What's the reason you prefer 61.5 over 129? If all you have is Hindi channels, those should be coming off 118.7


I am getting international off 118.7. Initially I had 61.5 as a single dish for international only. When I had dish 500 plus installed I left 61.5 as it is (changed lnb). With 500 plus I have 110, 118.7 and 119. The reason for leaving 61.5 is for HD for future if and when I subscribe to HD channels. I was informed initially as to all HD would be on 61.5.
I will send you my account number. Thanks for helping..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nina said:


> I am getting international off 118.7. Initially I had 61.5 as a single dish for international only. When I had dish 500 plus installed I left 61.5 as it is (changed lnb). With 500 plus I have 110, 118.7 and 119. The reason for leaving 61.5 is for HD for future if and when I subscribe to HD channels. *I was informed initially as to all HD would be on 61.5.*
> I will send you my account number. Thanks for helping..


In fact you'd misinformed - both arcs will be symmetrical in part of HD channels and only 118.75W will be one source of international programming.


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

P Smith said:


> In fact you'd misinformed - both arcs will be symmetrical in part of HD channels and only 118.75W will be one source of international programming.


So I am good with the dishes I have right? Why am I told I need an upgrade?Thanks for yoiur response.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

because of current 61.5W - for comply you should move LNBF from separate dish [61.5] to your D500+ as second wing, and take HD channels from 129W


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Many of the international channels are produced in HD, but the problem is, getting them to the U.S. Transmitting them across the ocean is expensive, unless there is sufficient demand (specifically in HD) to make it cost effective.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Nina said:


> So I am good with the dishes I have right? Why am I told I need an upgrade?Thanks for yoiur response.


You're fine with what you have now. Your account was simply tagged wrong (we didn't show you had 118.7 installed)


----------



## Nina (Jan 15, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> You're fine with what you have now. Your account was simply tagged wrong (we didn't show you had 118.7 installed)


Thankyou Mattg..


----------

